# Ridge vents, soffit vents, end gable vent confusion.



## joemill (Apr 1, 2012)

I have soffit vents and gable vents. I'd like to have ridge vents installed. I've read where gable vents should be closed off if ridge vents are installed but two roofers I've talked to say it is not necessary to block off the gable vents. So which way do I turn? House is 40 years old. Do I really need ridge vents? Will they save me money?


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

joemill said:


> I have soffit vents and gable vents. I'd like to have ridge vents installed. I've read where gable vents should be closed off if ridge vents are installed but two roofers I've talked to say it is not necessary to block off the gable vents. So which way do I turn? House is 40 years old. Do I really need ridge vents? Will they save me money?


The reason to vent attic spaces is remove moisture. Air sealing the ceiling plane and insulating properly is how you save money. If you have no moisture/mold issues, then adding ridge vent to the current system MIGHT cost you money by depressurizing the attic and causing conditioned air to be pulled into the attic.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Where are you located?

Gary


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

The best advise on venting comes from those trained in new building science methods. Those that are in the know will tell you to close of the gable vents when adding ridge vents. The manufacturers of ridge vents also give this advise.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

One can never ever have enough ventilation for your roof. I have both gable and ridge vents because of the size of my heat load for the Attic. I want as much heat to get out in the summer so my roof does not fail before its time!


----------

